# Tenor mouthpiece review thread??



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Can anyone tell me where my tenor mouthpiece review thread is? I have been looking for it for the past 10 minutes and all the words I used in the past to search for it aren't finding it now. If you find it and can let me know where it is I would appreciate it. Thanks, Steve


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it this one?
https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?47075-Tenor-Mouthpiece-Website


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

nvilletele said:


> Is it this one?
> https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?47075-Tenor-Mouthpiece-Website


Yes, thanks! Weird! I searched for "Tenor Mouthpiece Website" and it wouldn't come up even though that is the name of the thread. I just posted on it and then did the search again and it comes up as the first thread for that search. Something still seemed wacked witrh how the search results come out in my opinion.......


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, something is weird in the search function. This thread itself seems not even to show up when doing a New Posts search using the button. But it does now show your tenor mouthpiece website thread, in which you just posted a little bit ago. But this thread itself doesn’t appear.

I found your thread just by going to the forum it appeared in originally, then visually scanning down the list of threads. Other ways to find “missing” threads include going to one’s own profile and looking for “recent threads started” or “recent posts.”

Another way to find stuff that won’t show up in New Posts is to use the Activity Stream button. That seems less- or un- affected by the search issues.


----------



## Scotssax (Jan 25, 2012)

Steve, I just wanted to ask you, did you delete lots of comments from people after your reviews of mouthpieces on your website? I found it useful to read other people's thoughts after reading your reviews and listening to your sound clips.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Perhaps this should be taken into account by the use the search function brigade next time they want to jump all over a newbie who might’ve encountered the same thing as this respected member. Maybe you’ll think twice about being douchey on the public forum instead of making the one or two extra clicks to break off a private message. Let the moderators moderate.


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

swperry1 said:


> Perhaps this should be taken into account by the use the search function brigade next time they want to jump all over a newbie who might've encountered the same thing as this respected member. Maybe you'll think twice about being douchey on the public forum instead of making the one or two extra clicks to break off a private message. Let the moderators moderate.


I am not certain who you are specifically addressing in your comment (if anyone), but I already always do think twice before posting douchey.

But clearly not everyone does . . . .

Physician, heal thyself.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

nvilletele said:


> I am not certain who you are specifically addressing in your comment (if anyone), but I already always do think twice before posting douchey.
> 
> But clearly not everyone does . . . .
> 
> Physician, heal thyself.


Just dark humor and an unpopular opinion amongst the unofficial mods. Do you make it your job to make a comment on every post where someone brings up an already-addressed topic? Then not you. Addressing people in public is sometimes necessary when your audience is wide and tact isn't a strong point.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

swperry1 said:


> Let the moderators moderate.


We do our best but it's a thankless task. Many members do not appreciate moderation.

I'm not sure who is being called "douchey" here, otherwise they may well be some moderation as it's not a nice thing to to call someone. But I think the best thing is not to use terms like that on a public forum. Please PM me if I am out of order (as I can be!) so we (or other admins) can discuss privately like adults and not derail the thread. Thanks


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Pete Thomas said:


> We do our best but it's a thankless task. Many members do not appreciate moderation.
> 
> I'm not sure who is being called "douchey" here, otherwise they may well be some moderation as it's not a nice thing to to call someone. But I think the best thing is not to use terms like that on a public forum. Please PM me if I am out of order (as I can be!) so we (or other admins) can discuss privately like adults and not derail the thread. Thanks


Pete, Sorry for the language but not my sentiment. The brigade knows who they are. We've talked about it in private and I appreciate you. There's quite a few regular users who make it so I only pop in once a month or so. It's too bad. Shouldn't let folks who are ignorant of etiquette get to me. We should be able to recommend user bans and institute daily or weekly posting limits...would clean up way more clutter than the occasional newbie who may or may not use the search function before asking something people who spend their days sorting sax on the web are too jaded to see come up again.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

swperry1 said:


> Pete, Sorry for the language but not my sentiment. The brigade knows who they are. We've talked about it in private and I appreciate you.


Many thanks and I understand, I too fire off stuff with language that in hindsight I regret.



swperry1 said:


> There's quite a few regular users who make it so I only pop in once a month or so. It's too bad. Shouldn't let folks who are ignorant of etiquette get to me. We should be able to recommend user bans and institute daily or weekly posting limits...would clean up way more clutter than the occasional newbie who may or may not use the search function before asking something people who spend their days sorting sax on the web are too jaded to see come up again.


I understand...

Now back to the thread, which I think I should move to the forum posting issues subforum.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Again (yawn) I know how to fix this issue, waiting for VSadmin to let me do so.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Scotssax said:


> Steve, I just wanted to ask you, did you delete lots of comments from people after your reviews of mouthpieces on your website? I found it useful to read other people's thoughts after reading your reviews and listening to your sound clips.


No, I haven't deleted any. Why, do you see some that are missing or better worded "Were there some there that are missing now?". Let me know if you do. They should all be there....... Steve


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

If you're looking for a posting of yours, the best way to do it is to go to your profile page (or click your username in a thread) and choose "Find latest posts"

This will list all your postings you have done recently.

- JB


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, that is already understood. Could you perhaps address the change in functionality of “New Posts” button (no longer showing threads in which one just posted), e.g., why this change was made and whether there is any thought to return to the previous, apparently member-preferred, functionality, in which all new posts, including one’s own, are reflected?


----------



## Scotssax (Jan 25, 2012)

Nefertiti said:


> No, I haven't deleted any. Why, do you see some that are missing or better worded "Were there some there that are missing now?". Let me know if you do. They should all be there....... Steve


Sorry Steve, I've just checked again and noticed the small print 'older comments' to press on to reveal the past comments.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

I have edited the "new post" link in the backend that Pete provided.
Is this still an issue?

Ed


----------



## littlewailer (Jan 28, 2006)

swperry1 was was obviously referring to the "Use the search button" phenomenon. Not directed at anyone in particular. I don't get what is hard to understand about that. Unless you've not been on SOTW for very long.


----------



## mohnjahoney (Apr 15, 2018)

Unfortunately Google is almost always better than internal search functionality on most websites..
For instance you can google (verb):
site:https://forum.saxontheweb.net "tenor mouthpiece website"


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

I think we may need a quick laugh at this time:
https://douchebags.com/about

This is a real company. Their products are sold in Selfridges.


----------



## vries1 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a good one!

I like this quote in particular:

"Since then, the Douchebags family has only kept growing – both in terms of people and products."

Hard to disagree!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Alternatively, if you are looking for a particular thread you started, go to your profile page and use "Find latest started threads" and it will list every thread you've created. 

Let us know if you have any further issues. 

- JB


----------



## mohnjahoney (Apr 15, 2018)

soybean said:


> https://douchebags.com/about
> [/SIZE]


I'm hoping this was not a jab..
Yes, the "just google it" answer would be rude.
I was trying to be helpful by pointing out how to search *within a site - something that I'll bet plenty of folks don't know.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

mohnjahoney said:


> I'm hoping this was not a jab&#8230;


Not at all. Nothing about searching. I was just trying to lighten the mood.


----------

